# Головные боли, шум (гул) в ушах, искажение слуха



## Rha (31 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте, приключилась такая беда, вопрос для меня жизненно важен, я музыкант, прошу подскажите в чем может быть причина, как решить проблему, может быть посоветуете сделать еще какие либо анализы, что может пролить свет на причины недуга.

Мне 32 года 10 месяцев, рост 172, вес 60 кг, работа сидячая с компьютером, хобби звукорежессура и аранжировки, курю, пью не часто, наркотиков не употребляю.

*05.08.2015г.* появился шум (гул) в ушах, по началу не придал этому особого значения, подумал может быть усталость, перенапряжение (последнее время было стрессовое)  или надуло (на улице в эти дни ветер приличный гулял).

Как раз до этого лечился от инфекции жкт, принимал антибиотики (флемоксин салютаб), сорбенты (энтерадез, просорб), получается шум появился в первый день отмены антибиотиков.

Пару раз слушал наушники (вакуумные) громкость была не большой, музыка рок н ролл в стиле битлз (радио рок арсенал).

Шум/гул (описание):


В тихом закрытом помещении (комната в квартире) шум похож на звук вибрирующего трансформатора или неэкранированного провода на низкой частоте, достаточно ровный без пульсации.
В комнате с открытым окном слышу бубнение и перегрузки от звука автомобилей и выхлопных газов.
В просторном помещении (зал магазина, коридор регистратуры) и на улице шум усиливается и становиться неразборчивым, как будто глухой водопад. Сильные искажения и перегрузки от звуков автомобилей и выхлопных газов.
Пробовал продуваться, уши реагировали не одинаково, правое легче, левое туже иногда не продувалось, иногда со скрежетом и посторонним звуком.

Когда дышал носом слышал, что в левом ухе это отдавалось призвуком.

Думаю локализация больше в левом ухе (по крайней мере субъективно гул в нем больше).

*11.08.2015г.* Лор (отита не обнаружил, пробки в ушах не обнаружил, сказал что моя проблема не по его части)

*13.08.2015г.* при просмотре телевизора начал обращать внимание на то что, некоторые мужские голоса (Задорнов) приобрели специфический призвук (как будто цифровое искажение, металлическая реверберация или что то похожее на муз. инструмент варган).

Обратил внимание что начал хуже различать тональности (в основном басовые ноты), сложные гармонии начали звучать атонически некрасиво.

*15.08.2015г.* забронхитил (эргоферон, азитромицин, аскорил, ацц, грудной сбор)

*18.08.2015г.* Аудиограмма, Сурдолог, РЭГ

Со временем призвуки в голосах усилились (практически во всех мужских голосах появился металлический призвук и искажения, голоса стали походить на роботические).

Стало практически невозможным слушать музыку (NancySinatra – BangBang гитара звучит не естественно сухо и расстроенно, Imagination – JustAnIllusion басовая линия однотональная расстроенная, не могу определить ноты и гармонию, что то рядом, но все кажется расстроенным).

Попробовал послушать левым и правым ухом отдельно, в обоих искажения.

*26.08.2015г*. Невролог (направил в платный медицинский центр к конкретному неврологу, объяснив тем что сам поставить диагноз затрудняется)

Практически все мужские и женские голоса стали роботическими, металлическими, приобрели сухость.

Собственный голос тоже имеет еле слышный призвук металла.

*30.08.2015г.* ощущение заложенности уха, гул стал сильнее, обратил внимание на новый призвук - резонанс, если я пальцем несильно ударяю по мягким тканям в районе левого уха, щеки, шеи левым ухом слышно что то вроде резонанса – гудения - звона, как будто ударяют по пластиковой трубе или по натянутой пленке (что в духе инструмента из каныг), при чем если ударять резко отрывая палец обратно звук дольше, если ударить и прижать палец то звук приглушается быстрее. Если ударять по скуле и кости, звука не происходит. Днем так же не происходил звук при уадрении правой щеки и части шеи, к вечеру, призвуки начали появляться. Такой же резонансный призвук так же появляется если ударить ложкой по тарелке.

*04.09.2015г.* записался на прием к конкретному Неврологу в платном медицинском центре (рекомендованный неврологом в обычной поликлинике).


Последние две недели регулярно начал замеры давления (напульсник), средние показатели 115 – 70.


Дополнительная информация:

- два с половиной года назад неврологом был поставлен предварительный диагноз кластерные головные боли (ночные фазы купировали приемом Тегретола, сейчас принимаю его только когда ночные фазы возобновляются), дневные фазы случались в текущем году достаточно регулярно. Два года назад начались в левой части головы, через год локализация изменилась стала болеть правая часть головы. Как начались проблемы со слухом и шумом, кластерные головные боли стали реже и очень слабыми всего два раза.

- Два месяца назад  переехал из Сочи в Екатеринбург, прожил в Сочи один год.



Может быть посоветуете сделать еще какие либо анализы, что может пролить свет на причины недуга.

Есть еще МРТ головного мозга двухгодичной давности, могу описать головные боли (до сих пор пытаюсь решить вопрос).

1. Сурдолог. Аудиограмма http://s011.radikal.ru/i318/1508/d4/557e89cfc6e7.jpg
2. Сурдолог. Заключение http://s018.radikal.ru/i528/1508/51/f965035abae6.jpg
3. РЭГ 1 http://s017.radikal.ru/i442/1508/76/5553177622a3.jpg
4. РЭГ 2 http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1508/df/82079d3337ea.jpg
5. УЗИ. Сосуды шеи и головы http://s020.radikal.ru/i720/1508/e6/d33411ce9a3a.jpg
6. Биохимия http://s017.radikal.ru/i437/1508/65/c509a5bbeae5.jpg
7. Кровь 1 http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1508/a6/f4581f17aa52.jpg
8. Кровь 2 http://i057.radikal.ru/1508/85/e7c2aa601c28.jpg
9. Лор. Рентген носа http://s013.radikal.ru/i322/1508/b3/228c32fca18b.jpg
10. Флюорография http://i016.radikal.ru/1508/b7/040cd99654ea.jpg

По головной боли анкета:
_1) Пол, возраст, вес._

_Мужчина, 32 года 10 месяцев, 60 кг.
2) Характер Вашей работы?_

_Сидячая с компьютером, много читаю с монитора, хобби музыка аранжировка, звукорежессура, гитара, спорта и физических нагрузок не много
3) Когда Вы начали отмечать головные боли впервые?_

_Июль 2013 года (каждый раз, через час – полтора после засыпания, просыпался от боли)_

_Затем появились и дневные приступы.
4) Изменился ли в последнее время характер Ваших головных болей (боли чаще? сильнее? стали другими?)_

_Первые пол года боль была локализована в левой части головы, район глаза, брови и надбровной дугой_

_Через пол года переместилась в правую часть, бровь, надбровная дуга_

_Ночные фазы удалось купировать регулярным приемом Тегретола (1 табл в 21:00), стараюсь не принимать если нет ночных фаз_

_Дневные фазы стали чаще
5) В какое время суток обычно Вы отмечаете головную боль?_

_День (в течение дня в разное время)_

_Ночные приступы стали большой редкостью, если происходя то после 1 – 2 часов после засыпания
6) Характер головной боли (пульсирующая, сжимающая, распирающая, сверлящая, жгучая, давящая)_

_Появляется ощущение отечности, онемения. Боль сверлящая, режущая (без пульсации)_

_Ночные приступы интенсивней дневных
7) Локализация головной боли (вся голова, половина головы, висок, затылок, мигрирующая, пр.)_

_Первые пол года боль была локализована в левой части головы, район глаза, брови и надбровной дуги_

_Через пол года переместилась в правую часть, бровь, надбровная дуга_

_Ночные фазы удалось купировать регулярным приемом Тегретола (1 табл в 21:00), стараюсь не принимать если нет ночных фаз_

_Дневные фазы стали чаще_

_Правая часть головы, локализована в районе надбровной дуги, отдает в лобную часть, висок, реже скулы и челюсть, в шею
8) Головная боль на данный момент постоянная или приступообразная?_

_Приступообразная, ей предшествует некое онемение и отечность, с легкой болью которая постепенно нарастает
9) Как долго длится приступ головной боли (секунды, минуты, часы, сутки, больше)?_

_От 15 мин до 1,5 часов, очень редко дольше
10) Как часто возникают приступы головной боли (ежедневно, 1-2 раза в неделю, укажите среднее количество дней с ГБ в месяц?)_

_В последнее время ежедневно (может быть до 2 -3 раз в день), с пробелами в один, два дня
11) Чем провоцируется приступ головной боли?_

_Алкоголь, чтение
12) Сопровождается ли головная боль тошнотой, рвотой?_

_Нет
13) Сопровождается ли головная боль свето и/или звукобоязнью? Нарушениями зрения?_

_Трудно смотреть глазом в месте локализации, неприятно, глаз сложно открыть
14) Сопровождается ли головная боль слезотечением, насморком, покраснением глаз?_

_При боли в 4-6 баллов. Начинается отечность, закладывает нос, ноздрю в локализованной части, глаз закрывается_

_При боли в 7-10 баллов. Начинается отечность, закладывает нос, ноздрю в локализованной части, при этом из ноздри за частую начинает течь жидкость, глаз закрывается, обильное слезотечение глаза и покраснение
15) Сопровождается ли головная боль ограничением повседневной активности?_

_Да, невозможно что либо делать, сконцентрироваться, читать, смотреть ТВ и тд._

_Пытаюсь где то сесть, кладу ладонь на эпицентр и если боль не интенсивная пытаюсь отключиться, если интенсивная время от времени начинаю ходить по комнате.
16) Какова интенсивность боли по 10-ти бальной шкале?_

_По разному, последнее время приступы с интенсивностью 7-10 баллов очень редки, в основном по ночам._

_Чаще приступы 4-6 баллов днем._

_Может быть потому что просыпаюсь я уже с достаточно интенсивной болью, а днем в какой то момент терпеть становиться трудно, пытаюсь купировать.
17) Чем купируется головная боль?_

_Боль которая была два года назад не купировалась: анальгином, наисом, кетанов (а может быть мне не хватало времени понять, боли были очень интенсивными 10 баллов), пенталгин тогда не пробовал._

_Сейчас дневные купируются пенталгином (боль как бы не исчезает в начале, но словно за пеленой остается и потом резко отступает отечность и исчезает боль), в данный момент пробую индометацин в первый момент появления ощущения отечности (пока не понял точно помогает или боль просто не наступает)_

_В начале каждого приступа пытаюсь перебороть боль расслаблением и дыханием.
18) Как часто Вы принимаете обезболивающие препараты? Какие? В какой дозе?_

_В 90% процентах приступов по одной таблетке пенталгина, пол таблетки не помогает.
19) Есть ли связь головной боли с болью и/или ограничением подвижности в шейном отделе?_

_Не замечал
20) Есть ли связь головной боли с уровнем артериального давления?_

_Не замечал, средние показатели давления 115 - 70
21) Меняется ли головная боль при изменении положения головы/тела?_

_Не замечал
22) Отмечаются ли подобные приступы головной боли у Ваших родственников?_

_Не известно
23) Были ли у Вас травмы головы и/или шеи?_

_Травма головы в детстве (не зарегистрирована) на голову упал забор, после было опьяненное состояние, потеря координации, легкая тошнота._

_В школьном возрасте ~ класс 9 был вывих шеи, пролежал на вытяжке два дня

          _


----------



## La murr (1 Сен 2015)

*Rha*, Алекс, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Sas100 (5 Фев 2016)

Rha написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, приключилась такая беда, вопрос для меня жизненно важен, я музыкант, прошу подскажите в чем может быть причина, как решить проблему, может быть посоветуете сделать еще какие либо анализы, что может пролить свет на причины недуга.
> 
> Мне 32 года 10 месяцев, рост 172, вес 60 кг, работа сидячая с компьютером, хобби звукорежессура и аранжировки, курю, пью не часто, наркотиков не употребляю.
> 
> ...


Алекс, что нибудь прояснилось по вышей проблеме?, просто у меня абсолютно такие же симптомы ...имею первую гипертонию, шейный остеохондроз


----------



## teemon (9 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте! Точно такие же симптомы, во всем интернете не могу найти подобных сообщений от людей с законченным диагнозом!
Прочитал, что есть такая невринома слухового нерва, буду обследоваться


----------



## AIR (9 Сен 2016)

Проблема достаточно сложная и многообразная. . В данном конкретном случае можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.  Но самое главное , это качественное мануальное обследование мышц-сухожилий-связок кранио-вертебального перехода по кругу, вокруг уха, нижнечелюстного сустава.. Иногда проблема купируется манульной терапией, иногда значительно улучшается, иногда эффект не выражен.. В последнем случае искать другие причины проблемы..


----------

